# Dewalt DW6642 Stile & Rail Round Bits



## howarddavidp (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,

I was in a pawn shop and found a 1/2 shank Stile carbide bit brand new for $5. It looks like Dewalt has not made these in 10+ years, so I went searching for a Round 1-5/8 Rail to go with this nice find. I found 2 potential candidates: The Eagle American round bit part number 185-0800, which is for the set. If you call them (cannot order online), they will sell you part number 185-0815 outside of the set for $55, which is the rail bit. A better deal pricewise was from RouterTableDepot.com for $37 inc. shipping. I ordered both, since the price of the Freud was $124, so I almost come out ahead. The Eagle seems like a better quality bit from the online photos, but the fit of the cut rail will be the determining factor for me.

I just wanted to post this since I found ZERO information on my search, other than the Dewalt bit is no longer made. If my research holds up, someone else might stumble upon this post in need of the other 1/2 of this particular bit set.

Dave


----------

